# Building the Bobcats



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<img src=http://www.foxsports.com/netapp/blobs/active/8/13/2151482_18_1.gif>


> The first problem for general managers is obvious. If you have nine players you'd like to keep, you're going to lose one of them. Or, if you're Memphis, for example, and have 12 players you'd like to protect, you're up the river. "That is the price of being deep in an expansion year," says Pistons president Joe Dumars.
> 
> 
> The second problem with expansion is the opposite -- not having enough players to protect. This is where Charlotte's roster presents an opportunity, as a dumping ground for bad contracts. Expansion rules allow the Bobcats to select a player, waive him and have the money taken off their payroll (they would continue to pay the player, but his salary would not count against the cap). The idea behind that rule is to give the Bobcats flexibility. Because Charlotte is forced to pick over the league's scraps, the team should be able to change its mind without killing its cap situation. Teams that have only eight players with contracts heading into next year must protect all eight and have no opportunity to expose bad contracts.
> ...


LINK


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Thanks MJG, very good read. Also like the picture with puzzle pieces.( Anyway you can size that down for me, for an avatar?) Do you think there will be any other teams that will try the same thing Portland is doing?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Thanks MJG, very good read. Also like the picture with puzzle pieces.( Anyway you can size that down for me, for an avatar?) Do you think there will be any other teams that will try the same thing Portland is doing?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Thanks MJG, very good read. Also like the picture with puzzle pieces.( Anyway you can size that down for me, for an avatar?) Do you think there will be any other teams that will try the same thing Portland is doing?


I wouldnt doubt a bunch of teams will. I'd love to see Orlando bribe Charlotte into taking Grant Hill's contract off their hands.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> I wouldnt doubt a bunch of teams will. I'd love to see Orlando bribe Charlotte into taking Grant Hill's contract off their hands.


The Bobcats are new, but are not dumb.  

I think the only way they take a (relatively) big contract is for a player who can actually play - i.e. Eddie Jones, Brian Grant(?).

I seriously doubt also that a brand new franchise would begin their life by paying an aging 5'10-PG $10 mil to be arrested every month.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bobcats are new, but are not dumb.
> ...


Well Damon is an expiring player, so besides getting bribed to get picked, he would have value at the trade deadline too.

-Petey


----------

